

How to detect a toxic customer - davidw
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2010/12/09/how-to-detect-a-toxic-customer/

======
davidw
I got one of these recently with LiberWriter. Despite getting a 100% refund,
she's even taken to writing nasty comments about us on public forums.

